# Transferring everything to new laptop?



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

Our old laptop screen died, but the computer still works. We bought a new laptop with windows 7. There's a program in it called Windows Easy Transfer. Supposedly all we have to do is buy an Easy Transfer Cable, install the drivers in the new computer and follow instructions to get all of our pictures, files, etc. transferred from out old laptop to our new. My question is, does this REALLY work that easy? Here's a cable I saw at Amazon. Will this work? http://www.amazon.com/Belkin-Easy-Transfer-Cable-Windows/dp/B002PAR0AQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1289157358&sr=8-1

Now, assuming this works, is there anything we can do to make our old laptop useable again --- maybe either replace the old screen? We have a desktop that we can't use because we're in the bush and don't have the power for it, but maybe we could connect that flatscreen to the laptop? Could we just remove the old laptop screen or something? I read one thread about replacing a laptop screen, but that sounds like it would take a miracle to actually find one that will work. 

Thanks,

Jenny


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

akhomesteader said:


> Our old laptop screen died, but the computer still works. We bought a new laptop with windows 7. There's a program in it called Windows Easy Transfer. Supposedly all we have to do is buy an Easy Transfer Cable, install the drivers in the new computer and follow instructions to get all of our pictures, files, etc. transferred from out old laptop to our new. My question is, does this REALLY work that easy? Here's a cable I saw at Amazon. Will this work? http://www.amazon.com/Belkin-Easy-Transfer-Cable-Windows/dp/B002PAR0AQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1289157358&sr=8-1
> 
> Now, assuming this works, is there anything we can do to make our old laptop useable again --- maybe either replace the old screen? We have a desktop that we can't use because we're in the bush and don't have the power for it, but maybe we could connect that flatscreen to the laptop? Could we just remove the old laptop screen or something? I read one thread about replacing a laptop screen, but that sounds like it would take a miracle to actually find one that will work.
> 
> ...


Why don't you just buy a new laptop screen?


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

You should be able to hook the flat screen to the old laptop. If that works, and you have a lan you can copy your files from the old laptop to the new one.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Ps:

when my laptop crashed, I removed the hard drive and used this item http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0006BGV2Y/ref=oss_product

Just remoed the drive, slide it in the case and hooked the cable up to my desktop. works like an external drive..


----------



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

I used an Easy Transfer Cable to transfer from my Vista computer to my Win 7 computer. I found I needed to have monitors on both computers which might give you issues. 

Some sort of glitch or my not following instructions gave only a tad bit of difficulty and I solved the issue by saving to flash drive and then transferring the data from it. Shouldn't have been needed by was my way to solve the issue.


----------

